# Big female



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Anyone have or had had a big pup. Indy will be 6mo on the 11 and today she weighed in at 56.2. No not over weight but she is a big boned girl.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The only big female I had was Sabs. She was around 85lbs in working shape. 
Your girl probably won't get that big. Many of my females were pretty much done gaining size by 12 months, they just sort of reshaped. Lol. If she is six months, and wow that went quick, my guess would be about 70 -75 when she's done.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Anyone have or had had a big pup. Indy will be 6mo on the 11 and today she weighed in at 56.2. No not over weight but she is a big boned girl.


Mine was about 55 at 6 months. She’s
Kinda hung out there for the last 2 months. 8 months now. She’s like 56 point something now. Eats like a horse but gets worked frequently too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

It went from me saying wow, she’s big for her age to, oh wow...I hope she gets a little bigger lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

My dog is 28" and weighs a lean 80 lbs.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> The only big female I had was Sabs. She was around 85lbs in working shape.
> Your girl probably won't get that big. Many of my females were pretty much done gaining size by 12 months, they just sort of reshaped. Lol. If she is six months, and wow that went quick, my guess would be about 70 -75 when she's done.


Thanks, yes times flies. Ozzy is 77 do she may be as big but she has more bone then him lol


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I I


Nscullin said:


> It went from me saying wow, she’s big for her age to, oh wow...I hope she gets a little bigger lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No I don’t want a big girl 60 is perfect


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> I I
> 
> No I don’t want a big girl 60 is perfect


I thought I actually liked bigger dogs, but I have come to see the many benefits of my mini mutt. When she gets too worked up I can just pick her and walk away, lol. She is definitely faster and more agile. Sabi hit like a truck, I call Shadow my little snake. You never see her move, she's just got you.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I thought I actually liked bigger dogs, but I have come to see the many benefits of my mini mutt. When she gets too worked up I can just pick her and walk away, lol. She is definitely faster and more agile.


LOL Yes! I love my 60lb little girl. I carry her to the start line for CATs since she's so spun up (barking and lunging). People find it hilarious. Can't do that with my 80lb boy, I'd throw out my back.

She might hit 65-70 which isn't too big, but yeah I like pocket rockets too. 60lbs is perfect!


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

I like the big bruisers. Probably
Should’ve gotten a male lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I thought I actually liked bigger dogs, but I have come to see the many benefits of my mini mutt. When she gets too worked up I can just pick her and walk away, lol. She is definitely faster and more agile. Sabi hit like a truck, I call Shadow my little snake. You never see her move, she's just got you.





Nscullin said:


> I like the big bruisers. Probably
> Should’ve gotten a male lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a male he’s 77lb


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine is 49.2# at 18 months. She's a pocket rocket.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> Mine is 49.2# at 18 months. She's a pocket rocket.


Yeah, we’ll I’ve seen videos...you go try to tell her that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nscullin said:


> Yeah, we’ll I’ve seen videos...you go try to tell her that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we tried to tell her she's little. She bit us.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Fama was 65 pounds as a couch potato and 84 when working. I think her feet weighed 12 pounds though.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I thought I actually liked bigger dogs, but I have come to see the many benefits of my mini mutt. When she gets too worked up I can just pick her and walk away, lol. She is definitely faster and more agile. Sabi hit like a truck, I call Shadow my little snake. You never see her move, she's just got you.


I think of Jupiter as very snake-like. He has been about the same weight since he was 8 months, I think, and now he's 16 months. He's around 80.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Mine is 49.2# at 18 months. She's a pocket rocket.


So she's the same size as Shadow. Who is now, at 9 years old, 62.


----------



## JulBoh (Jun 11, 2019)

My girl will be 1 in a week and she's right around 80 lbs. She was 58 lbs at 6 months.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sabis mom said:


> So she's the same size as Shadow. Who is now, at 9 years old, 62.


?? She's 12# smaller than Shadow. I doubt she would ever be 62# unless she was fat.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> ?? She's 12# smaller than Shadow. I doubt she would ever be 62# unless she was fat.


Shadow held around 50 for years. Her heart and our current accommodation have conspired against us. She is getting heavy now. She's rangy so she hides it well but I would like her about 8lbs lighter.


----------



## JamesAndFido (Jun 27, 2018)

My female was pretty much the same weight at that age, 57 lbs at 6 months, she is now 10 months old and weighed in at 70 lbs today and is (in a healthy way) quite skinny still.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

My last one was 85 lbs full grown


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Well passed the 60# mark. 66.7 1 week shy of 7mo. 
here is a pic with Ozzy today. Ozzy is 77lbs.


----------



## Ric67 (11 mo ago)

Hi just joined 
I have a fabulous straight backed girl shes always been big lol mum was big and dad was apparently huge shes 9 months 23-24 inches and 75lb

Got a bit worried reading all the stuff about fat dogs but I can feel her ribs and he belly goes up she is very wide at the shoulders and hips feeding her raw at 1250g a day should I take her down to 1000g?
Thanks


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Ric67 said:


> Hi just joined
> I have a fabulous straight backed girl shes always been big lol mum was big and dad was apparently huge shes 9 months 23-24 inches and 75lb
> 
> Got a bit worried reading all the stuff about fat dogs but I can feel her ribs and he belly goes up she is very wide at the shoulders and hips feeding her raw at 1250g a day should I take her down to 1000g?
> Thanks


75 pounds is a big girl for 9 months. Pics would really help if you want opinions. 

Look at the pic of two dogs above. The female on the right is shorter but bigger boned and 10 pounds lighter than the male on the left.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Fama was 65 pounds as a couch potato and 84 when working. I think her feet weighed 12 pounds though.
> View attachment 557805


If that’s 85lb I’d call her dang near perfect. : ))


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Ric67 said:


> Hi just joined
> I have a fabulous straight backed girl shes always been big lol mum was big and dad was apparently huge shes 9 months 23-24 inches and 75lb
> 
> Got a bit worried reading all the stuff about fat dogs but I can feel her ribs and he belly goes up she is very wide at the shoulders and hips feeding her raw at 1250g a day should I take her down to 1000g?
> Thanks


My female was sub 70lbs at around 7mos, but at 25”, and she’s longer than tall. My experience was that she burned it off as quickly as she put it on, but I kept her meals broken up into two a day for a while. Slow growth is better than trying to fill them out before bone growth plates get solid.


----------



## Ric67 (11 mo ago)

Yeah sh is reall long too and wide here's a couple of quick pics in the dark tonight


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Some of the folks here that feed raw would have to weigh in(sorry for the pun) on the grams you’re feeding/reducing to, but I would imagine it’s more water than you might account for. I feed cooked foods + some high quality kibble and calories seem denser in those two sources than raw, all things being equal. If you post your raw schedule here someone might be be able to help you fine tune that, or suggest a better source. She looks nice, but maybe a little under exercised. No offense intended of course.


----------



## Ric67 (11 mo ago)

She actually gets a lot of excercise as we have a Springer spaniel as well that needs sooo much running and she is such a fabulous dog with an amazing temperament


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Ric67 said:


> Hi just joined
> I have a fabulous straight backed girl shes always been big lol mum was big and dad was apparently huge shes 9 months 23-24 inches and 75lb
> 
> Got a bit worried reading all the stuff about fat dogs but I can feel her ribs and he belly goes up she is very wide at the shoulders and hips feeding her raw at 1250g a day should I take her down to 1000g?
> Thanks


The recommended feeding guideline is 2-3% of body weight. With 3 being an highly active working dog. I would cut back more than that. I would do 600 grams for awhile.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Ric67 said:


> She actually gets a lot of excercise as we have a Springer spaniel as well that needs sooo much running and she is such a fabulous dog with an amazing temperament


That does sound ideal. Same with us. When I first switched to all cooked foods (raw is just too inconvenient for me) I struggled with keeping the nutritional balance prepped and good weight on my dogs, so I ended up supplementing with good kibble. Can you post which raw sources/mixes you use? The raw feed folks here will be able to help you. The calcium/phosphorus ratio is something you don’t want to overlook, especially during her bone development stages. (you may already be aware of that👍🏼)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Anyone have or had had a big pup. Indy will be 6mo on the 11 and today she weighed in at 56.2. No not over weight but she is a big boned girl.


We demand pics of this wonder girl.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sunflowers said:


> We demand pics of this wonder girl.


I think she has a different home now.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Ric67 said:


> Yeah sh is reall long too and wide here's a couple of quick pics in the dark tonight
> View attachment 583756
> 
> View attachment 583758
> ...


I'd like to see some better pictures. These aren't very flattering or telling as far as fitness and condition. 

Unless the dog is a hard keeper or extremely active, I start at 2 pounds (900 g) and go from there.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Well passed the 60# mark. 66.7 1 week shy of 7mo.
> here is a pic with Ozzy today. Ozzy is 77lbs.
> View attachment 558467


❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sunflowers said:


> We demand pics of this wonder girl.


Indy has been with her owner 2 yrs now. Doing super.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sunflowers said:


> We demand pics of this wonder girl.


She has been in her home since she was 6mo. Over 2 now and doing super


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> She has been in her home since she was 6mo. Over 2 now and doing super


I scrolled down and saw her.
She’s beautiful!


----------

